# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  ماهية القانون الجنائي

## هيثم الفقى

ماهية القانون الجنائي
القانون الجنائي هو مجموعة القواعد القانونية التي تضبط فيها الدولة الافعال المجرمة وعقوباتها,وهو مايحمله مسؤولية التصدي لكل فعل مشين يؤدي إلى خلق اضطراب في الوسط المجتمعي 
ويستعمل المشرع المغربي مصطلح القانون الجنائي في حين دول المشرق تستعمل مصطلح قانون العقوبات والقانون الجزائي التي تترتب على الفعل المجرّم ويوجه إلى الاصطلاحات مايلي 
-مصطلح القانون الجنائي يركز على الجناية دون الجنحة والمخالفة 
-مصطلح العقوبات منتشر في مصر يعاب عليه بانه تمتة التدابير الاحترازية والوقائية 
مصطلح الجزائي وهو منتشر في الكويت والاردن وسوريا ذكر العقوبات والتدابير معا ويتسم بالعمومية لان هناك جزاء مدني واداري كما يوحي بالزجر والردع وهو قصور يعاب عليه 
ويمكننا القول بان مصطلح الجنائي أقرب إلى المنطق القانوني اذ لا بأس ان يعبر عن الكل بالجزء الاساسي 
ويتضح من خلال هده الخطاطة مراحل تطبيق القانون الجنائي 
الفعل المجرم ← لافعالية للقانون الجنائي بدونها ← اشتعال فتيل العقوبة ← لا جريمة ولا عقوبة الا بنص ← العقوبة المقررة قانونا 
وبذلك يتضح ان القانون الجنائي موضوعي اهتم بالتجريد وتحديد الجرائم وعقوباتها ومختلف التدابير،أما المسطرة الجنائية وهي الجانب الاجرائي وهي قانون الشكل 
القانون الخاص ويدرس كل جريمة على حدة من حيت الاركان والظروف التي يترتب عليها 
مفهوم الدولة في القانون الجنائي يبين ان تحديد القواعد القانونية الضابطة للا فعال المجرمة وعقوباتها يبقى نسبيا حسب اختلاف الزمان والمكان ومايسوده اجتماعيا واقتصاديا وسياسيا..... 
*2-دور القانون الجنائي واهدافه*

تعتبر قواعد القانون الجنائي قواعد قانونية لتوفر الخصائص فيها كما انا قواعد امرة تصبو إلى اهداف حيوية تتصل بالكيان الاجتماعي والسياسي اذ القانون الجنائي فرع من القانون العام 
ويتم توظيف القانون الجنائي العام لتحقيق الصالح العام والحفاض على كيان الدولة وعدم المس بها اجتماعيا على صعيد الفرد والاسرة والجماعة 
اما من الناحية السياسية فيعمل على احترام المبادئ التي ينشدها دستور الدولة وذلك عن طريق مؤ سسات سياسية وتقافية ودينية ومنه تحقق الجدوى بفعالية تلك القواعد القانونية ومن الفقهاء من يعيب عليه هدا الدور 
*3-تطور القانون الجنائي*

مرالقانون الجنائي من عدة تطورات خلال الحقب الزمنية الممثلة لمختلف أنماط و أشكال التجمعات البشرية,ابتداء من التجمعات البشرية الأولى التي تميزت بضعف مستوى التنضيم بها, اد اتخدالإنسنان انداك العشيرة أوالقبيلة كشكل أو كإطار اجتماعي يخول له الدخول مع غيره في معاملات و علاقات الشيء الدي يعكس الطبيعة الإجتماععية للإنسان. 
كما قلت سابقا فإن ما يمكن تسميته قانونا جنائيا لتلك الحقبة قد غلب عليه طابع الإنتقام أي أن فض النزاعات دات الطابع الجنائي كان يتم من خلال تفعيل نضام الإنتقام من كل من يمكن اعتباره محدثا لمساس بشرف فرد من القبيلة بشكل خاص أو القبيلة ككل. ( التتمة فيما بعدد ). أنس 
*4-التأصيل الفلسفي للقانون الجنائي*

*المدرسة التقليدية*

قسم بعض الفقه أنصار هذه المدرسة لقسمين : 
1. قسم يتزعمه " بكاريا " الذي انطلق من فكرة الضرورة ، ذلك أن أساس توقيع العقوبة تحقيق النفع العام لدى الدولة ، فهي وحدها لها صلاحية التجريم والعقاب, إذن وجب خلق تناسب بين الجريمة والعقوبة, وتبعا لذلك يكون " بكاريا " أول من نادى بمبدأ قانونية العقوبة. 
2. قسم يتزعمه بنتنامر فهو يخالف تماما بكاريا حيث ينطلق من فكرة المنفعة، ذلك أن توقيع العقوبة رهن بمنفعتها لذلك نادى بتوقيع العقوبات حتى أطلق على مذهبه " مذهب العقوبة الرادعة " 
فالتفريد لدى هذه المدرسة كان مبنيا على مسؤولية موضوعية مقدرة على أساس جسامة الضرر دون النظر للحالة النفسية لمحدث الضرر 
أما وظيفة العقوبة فتكون في الدفاع عن المجتمع عن طريق الردع. *المدرسة التقليدية الحديتة*

نشأت هذه المدرسة كرد فعل عن الانتقادات الموجهه لسابقتيها لإهمالها لشخصية الجاني، وحاول أصحاب هذه المدرسة التوفيق بين فكرة المنفعة وفكرة العدالة كما نادى بها " كانت ". لكن الخلاف بين المدرستين يأتي من نظرة كل منهما إلى حرية الاختيار لدى الإنسان، فبينما أعلنت المدرسة التقليدية الأولى طابعا مطلقا ومجردا لحرية الاختيار، فإن المدرسة الحديثة إن كانت قد أقرت حرية الاختيار إلا أنها أعطتها طابعا نسبيا قابلا للتدرج من إنسان لآخر، وقد كان لهذه المدرسة تأثيرها الواضح على المشرع المغربي " الفصل 135 ". لقد حاولت المدرسة التقليدية الحديثة وضع تجربة لتفريد العقوبة على أساس درجة المسؤولية ، لان هذه الأخيرة تقوم على فكرة الحرية وحتى منطلق العدالة يقتضي ملائمة العقوبة لدرجة الحرية . لكن أهم ما يؤخذ على هذه المدرسة " التقليدية الحديثة " عدم وجود مقياس سليم لإثبات الحرية الشيء الذي دفع لإيجاد أسس علمية، لكن ما هي مرتكزات المدرسة الوضعية ؟ 
*المدرسة الوضعية الايطالية*

<الربع الأخير من ق 19> 1-التعريف: المدرسة الوضعية الايطالية هي مدرسة ظهرت في القرن التاسع عشر،من أبرز روادها نجد:lombrosoوferriوgaro fallo.ولعل أهم ما جاءت به هذه المدرسة هو التدابير الوقائيةالتي لم تكن معروفة من ذي قبل. 2-أفكار هذه المدرسة: ْْْْان المدرسة الوضعية الايطالية،ظهرت كنتيجة طبيعية وحتمية،وذلك بالنظر للظروف التي كانت تعيشها المجتمعات البشرية من ظلم وقهر واستغلال وتعسف واستبداد. 
فقد كان الفرد يعاقب ويحاكم دون أن تكون هناك حقوق للدفاع،دونما مراعاة لانسانيته وكرامته،فقال رواد المدرسة بضرورة الربط بين الجريمة المرتكبة وبين العقوبة التي تطال المجرم أي ضرورة الخضوع لمبدأ الشرعية القائل :Frown: لا جريمةولا عقوبة الا بنص). كما جاءت بفكرة جديدة وهي أن المجرم الذي لا ينفع معه الحبس أو السجن،يخضع لتدبير وقائي أو احترازي الذي يتناسب وحجم الجريمةالتي ارتكبها. غير أن ما يعاب على هذه المدرسة،هو أنها قالت بأن أي شخص تتوفر فيه صفةأو صفات مثلا (نتوءات جمجمية،أنف عريض،فم واسع...)،فان هذا الشخص يجب أن يتعرض لأحد التدابير الوقائية،ولو لم يرتكب أي فعل يعاقب عليه القانون،مخالفة بذلك مبدأ الشرعيةالتي طالما نادت به. 
*مدرسة الدفاع الاجتماعي*

ظهرت هذه المدرسة على يد الفقيه الإيطالي " فيليو كاراماتيكا" و الفقيه " مارك انسل" و تأخذ بنفس أفكار المدرسة الوضعية ، كتقسيم المجرمين و اعتماد التدابير و إنكار حرية الاختيار عند المجرم, كما أنها لا تعترف بمسؤولية المجرم الجنائية لرفضها فكرة الذنب, فالمجرم عند هذه المدرسة مريض اجتماعي يجب اصلاحه و تقويمه. 
و حتى تتحقق هذه الغايات لابد من تبني سياسة تقوم على الاسس التالية: 
• اعتماد معطيات العلوم التجريبية لفحص شخصية الجاني و توقيع التدبير المناسب لكل حالة. • تبقى العقوبة وسيلة ناجحة لحماية المجتمع من الخلل الاجتماعي. • ضرورة تنوع العقوبة و التدابير بما يحقق غاية المجتمع. • إحلال قانون الدفاع الاجتماعي من خلال هيأت اجتماعية و استبعاد القانون الجنائي. 
لم تسلم هذه المدرسة من سهام النقد, ذلك أن استبعاد القانون الجنائي باعتباره أداة الدولة القسرية و وسيلة لتدعيم السياسة الجنائية قد يؤدي لزعزعة كيان الدولة . و الجدير بالذكر أن المشرع المغربي اقتبس بعض مبادئ هذه الحركة عندما نص قانون المسطرة الجنائية على إمكانية فحص المتهم في مرحلة التحقيق أو حتى في مرحلة المحاكمة لكن هذه الإمكانية تبقى جد صعبة.

----------


## رانيا المحامية

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## الدكتور عادل عامر

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## توفيق الجزائري

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## توفيق الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انني بصدد اعداد بحث فصلي حول الجزاء في القانون الجنائي ، ان امكن مساعدتي بامدادي ببعض عناوين المراجع او محاضرات ...الخ ولكم مني الف شكر. 
سلامي وتحياتي

----------


## كشنة

شكرا لكم على انجازاتكم الرائعة واسهاماتكم الثرة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> انني بصدد اعداد بحث فصلي حول الجزاء في القانون الجنائي ، ان امكن مساعدتي بامدادي ببعض عناوين المراجع او محاضرات ...الخ ولكم مني الف شكر. 
> سلامي وتحياتي


عذرا لم أرى طلبكم سوى الآن فقط سأبحث لك عما تريد وسأنشره لك هنا فى القريب العاجل جدا....
وأتمنى لك كل التوفيق

----------


## شريف حمزاوى

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## محمد حسن عطيه

مشكورا على المجهود الطيب

----------

